# Wild Hogs Injectors



## jfrye (Jun 21, 2014)

Getting ready to do a wild hog roast over the 4th of July and was trying to find out if anyone knows where I can purchase a heavy duty injector with a long needle so I can inject the marinade deep into the hog. Any response will be appreciated. I need to have time to order on line and have shipped also. I know this is pushing the time limit. Tks.


----------



## pineywoods (Jun 21, 2014)

Here's one that works very well

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/the-spitjack-magnum-meat-injector-gun


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 21, 2014)

The Spitjack is nice but not cheap. LEM has a 4oz all Stainless Steel with 2 needles. At $19.99 it is the best price I found for this type of Injector...JJ

http://www.lemproducts.com/product/commercial-meat-injector-with-needles/kitchen-supplies


----------

